# nano fish for a nano tank



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i set up a fluval ebi recently and im looking for nano-schooling fish for it. so far i have a pair of apistogrammoides and temporarily housing a nannacara anomala. now im looking to get something pretty that will school together, a local fish person that does orders for local fish club can get these two:

Gold ring danio

Danio margaritatus

anyone has any experience with gold ring danios? im looking to get that one because one, i have not seen it around and two is less expensive than the celestial pearl danio (margaritatus)...

so, imput, experience welcome,thanks

my thread nano;http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/79771-fluval-shrimp-tank.html


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How many gallons is this tank? That would make a difference in recommendations.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

good point, i assumed everyone knew what a fluval ebi is. well, it is 7.6 gallon, or so.
is square and kind of tall-ish.
i am thinking of threadfin rainbows if i can find any locally. otherwise still open to suggestions


----------



## tanen (Jul 21, 2010)

Microrasbora kubotai...... They can sometimes be hard to find locally but they look fantastic in a planted tank.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Msjinkzd rox for nanofish! 

Jim


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

tanen said:


> Microrasbora kubotai...... They can sometimes be hard to find locally but they look fantastic in a planted tank.


wow im going to have to ask about that one locally!!! impresive

Jim, i will ask Rachel if she is ordering anything new or if she can get those. i would pick up at CCA if she does


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I think she orders them on each import. Most of the time she's successful getting them.

Jim


----------



## CL0NE1 (Jul 27, 2011)

what about galaxy rasboras. they have a loose schooling behavior and the big ones only get to about 1.5".


----------

